# Need help putting Target Arrows for 2022 Vegas Shoot



## pengu (Jul 28, 2021)

I can't speak on point weight as I'm not as educated as I want to be on that topic, but for vanes I highly recommend AAE hybrid 40 vanes. They're a 3.80" vane and require no prep for them to stick. I fletched my PS23s with them in a 3 fletch configuration, right helical clamp (bitzenburger), and a slight right offset. I use the AAE max bond glue on them and haven't had one budge yet. I even tried yanking them off and they just really want to stick. I've had my best groupings with them and as far as durability goes, they're a bit softer than the AAE max stealth vanes, but those require a primer pen.


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I am 55 years old and shoot 47 pounds. I have some X27's built and shooting great. I tested with 300, 250, and 225 grains. I have settled on 250. I did more of a drop testing to see what would stay in the 10 with a weak shot. Let me say all were fine for left and rights. What I mean by this is my misses were up and down not side to side. The 300's as my start. I quickly went to 250's and seen a tighter vertical grouping. I then did the 225 and was excited to tighten up the vertical plane again. What I found is in 30 shots 3 would fly out the top. I shot them for about 3 weeks almost daily and seen the same results. I went back to the 250's and feel that is my point. I even did node tuning with each one along with a full bare shaft tune.


----------



## Abstrakt (9 mo ago)

I used x27 aluminum last year 
super drive 27 this year 
I would recommend getting aluminum aluminum 2712s
they seem to group better and be more forgiving


----------

